# Train show score



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I went to another train show and got a few goodies.35 pieces of straight, black rubber roadbed, some with track, for $65 bucks. I've got it all washed already and this stuff is beautiful; no rips, tears, etc....I bought 5 sections of K-line 42"(?) straight track for $15 bucks. My local train shop sells this for $14.95 a piece, so I got a great deal on this stuff. I also picked up a box of A.F. track, about a 50/50 mix of straight and curve. Alot of this is shiny, barely used track, needing a minimum of effort to use. There were approx 100 pieces of track, which I paid $20 bucks. So, $100 bucks spent, and I know I can triple my money on that straight roadbed alone.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lucky dog ...


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

Flyernut.sounds like you had a good day! the only thing I got, was to see a lot of dead deer. but it's some pocket money for the show in a few weeks.

Ron


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ontario mainline said:


> Flyernut.sounds like you had a good day! the only thing I got, was to see a lot of dead deer. but it's some pocket money for the show in a few weeks.
> 
> Ron


Lol, my son got a deer last week, but it was given to him. All cleaned, hung and seasoned, and now partially eaten. Keep me posted about the RIT show. The show at the Diplomat was great, again, and you have to put that one on your calender.


----------

